# Where have all the mens men gone ??



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ok walking around Nottingham christmas shopping and your constantly surrounded by converse trainers , skinny jeans, long hair and fcukin girly looking skinny lads ??

Now i am not trying to sound like a [email protected] , but where have all the mens men gone ??

I am 37 years old and i seriously think that within maybe 7 - 9 years younger than me all the Proper males turned into this confused girly type thing..

its as if a whole era of blokes has dissapeared ..

it was pretty wierd to think as i think to mens men, like my dad was a mans man, anyone over my age was and is a mans man then we get to the 25 year olds of today (not tarring them ALL with same brush but majority of them as you look around have never been a man ...

Do women really find this attractive in the opposite sex nowadays do you think ..

And before you all start on about me claiming to think im a MAN of all MEN just have a quick think about what im really saying ..

i work in a male dominated industry so its easy to see mens men and not little boys trying to look like girls...

and im also not having a go at these lads but it was just an observation ...

Anyone on here less than say 25 years old care to prove me wrong or even argue a defence as to it not bieng like that i welcome your input ...

and anyone over 28 years old i would say without doubt your mainly going to be more of a mans man than anything

your thoughts please

are REAL MEN a dying breed ???


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

The "mens men". I think you'll find them in the gay bars mate.

Id rather be a ladies man. Also, theres nothing wrong with converse.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)




----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> The "mens men". I think you'll find them in the gay bars mate.
> 
> Id rather be a ladies man. Also, theres nothing wrong with converse.


Ok before i even reply to your comment how old are you ??


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

i think the real problem was you were walking round nottingham , come to Derby. hard as fvck.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

please state age before replying at top of your post , and we will soon get an idea of what i am saying i assure you !!!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

I went in topman the other day looking for a coat. Turns out that they only cater for lads with eating disorders! You look at young lads now and they just look like sissies!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> The "mens men". I think you'll find them in the gay bars mate.
> 
> Id rather be a ladies man. Also, theres nothing wrong with converse.


l was wondering why to were red, getting the idea now.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Ok walking around Nottingham christmas shopping and your constantly surrounded by converse trainers , skinny jeans, long hair and fcukin girly looking skinny lads ??
> 
> Now i am not trying to sound like a [email protected] , but where have all the mens men gone ??
> 
> ...


I challenge anyone to find a post on here that has the word men/man in it more than this one.

Ash, aged 34 and 11/12ths


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

I must agree they are a dying breed, im 20 and go to uni just down the road in Lincoln, walking round uni all I see is chinos and skinny jeans, oversized headphones and very feminine looking males. I stick to what I know, a nice pair of baggies a normal looking jacket. I think its the fact that they dont like to get stuck in or do anything manual just makes them a bit more girly, theres nothing more satisfying than taking a engine to bits but half the lads about nowadays dont know how to check there oil level nevermind rip a vehicle to pieces. I think its the standoffish nature of most lads nowadays that makes em a bit lame.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> I went in topman the other day looking for a coat. Turns out that they only cater for lads with eating disorders! You look at young lads now and they just look like sissies!


its wierd isnt it , like i say im not having a go but as you say the shops are all also catering more for these guys its as if real blokes have dissapeared thats my point ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> I went in topman the other day looking for a coat. Turns out that they only cater for lads with eating disorders! You look at young lads now and they just look like sissies!


Welcome to my world!


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

45 mate.

i think you dead right though. young lads are softies. it's the resedue of politcal correctness.


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

im 21 mate, honestly cant stand all the skinny jeans and long hair stuff, the amount of boys/blokes these days wearing make up is shocking...yeah fashion....but fashion for blokes these days is more along the border line of woman.....blokes wearing ugg boots!!!!! now now....terrible


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> The "mens men". I think you'll find them in the gay bars mate.
> 
> Id rather be a ladies man. Also, theres nothing wrong with converse.


Ladies man??? since when did ladies go for 16 year old boys??

Flinty i know what you're sayin mate and i've been sayin the same thing for years. The place is over ran with poofs who have been confused by the maniquins and posters in shop fronts


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> I challenge anyone to find a post on here that has the word men/man in it more than this one.
> 
> Ash, aged 34 and 11/12ths


I bet he was listening to "rainnig men" whilst posting. Were you eating a jumbo hotdog too,op?

:lol:


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

It's a fashion trend, why does it bother you so much?

You probably looked like the most manliest man around, so I bet you had all the birds flocking around you, no?


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Its stupid, if I go to superdry shop and buy a jacket im a XXL and its tight on the shoulders and arms but in somewhere more classic im only a XL at most, its crazy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

I know this is going to get peoples backs up but you will also find the people that get upset on here about this sort of thread i would also class in the same as these twinks walking the earth lol....


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

pumphead said:


> 45 mate.
> 
> i think you dead right though. young lads are softies. *it's the resedue of politcal correctness.*


now this has interested me. Can you explain the last part of your comment mate?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

I agree. Does seem to be a lack of bonefide blokes about these days. Just chavvy scrawny types who'd stab you before throwing a punch. I'm 38 by the way


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> I bet he was listening to "rainnig men" whilst posting. Were you eating a jumbo hotdog too,op?
> 
> :lol:


I bet you look like one of those One Direction fu8kers dont you :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Wasp said:


> It's a fashion trend, why does it bother you so much?
> 
> You probably looked like the most manliest man around, so I bet you had all the birds flocking around you, no?


i was with my wife bro. but no i dont get women flocking around me , i didnt say it bothered me i was wondering what other people thought,, its as if gay has become a fashion accesory aswell imo !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> I bet he was listening to "rainnig men" whilst posting. Were you eating a jumbo hotdog too,op?
> 
> :lol:


Racist and anti-gay ! Nice going !

I don't think you are a ladies man by any stretch of the imagination. Ladyboy maybe.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

beckham and his dress is where it started i think, slowly snowballed to this metrosexual fashion we have now


----------



## hoolah (Sep 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> I bet you look like one of those One Direction fu8kers dont you :lol:


also a good point mate...pop starts/(ones who sometimes border looking too perfect/transvestite looking tend to lead young lads who think if they look like that they will get lots of ladies.....


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> I bet you look like one of those One Direction fu8kers dont you :lol:


The only reason your hair should be as long as poofy boys is if your too lazy to go to the barbers.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Going off the title i thought it was referring to uk-m with the recent dear deirdre posts!!


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

i am a man

jake. age:25


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

What we need is a good war. Men would have to be men, communities would come together and unite, you'd have real things to worry about rather than concerning yourself with reality TV or any of that balls. We've all gotten too comfortable in our little lives.

Obviously I don't actually want war but I do believe the further away from war we get the more comfortable, trivial and closed our community gets. Went a bit off topic there sorry.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm 30 years old, and hell would have to freeze over before Id even consider swapping squats for skinny jeans!


----------



## Wasp (Nov 1, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> i was with my wife bro. but no i dont get women flocking around me , i didnt say it bothered me i was wondering what other people thought,, its as if gay has become a fashion accesory aswell imo !!!


This seems I'm digging, though I'm not; I'm just straight.

The way you worded the initial post, coupled with the fact that you actually made one about the subject seems like you're bothered.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Think half of it is fashion m8. Some of the crap my lad wears, I give him the world of grief. Skinny jeans and nike hightops.

He just tells me to "behave old man" and walks off haha


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

danMUNDY said:


> I'm 30 years old, and hell would have to freeze over before Id even consider swapping squats for skinny jeans!


I think anyone training would say the same mate, im no expert but skinny jeans wont do shit for your quads


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah a lot of young women are into this look nowadays. The long haired razor sharp features, indie rock star-esque look is the way to go for banging chicks!

These guys don't waste money on food, they just waste it on clothes, getting smashed and laid!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

would be interested on a womens point of view

@Ser @Enjoy1 @Flubs any others


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dave said:



> Think half of it is fashion m8. Some of the crap my lad wears, I give him the world of grief. Skinny jeans and nike hightops.
> 
> He just tells me to "behave old man" and walks off haha


pretty much nail on the head. look at some of the mental shit they used to wear in the 80s ffs. not what id call manly :lol:


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Racist and anti-gay ! Nice going !
> 
> I don't think you are a ladies man by any stretch of the imagination. Ladyboy maybe.


How am i racist? and I'm not antigay but telling other people how they should look, dress and behave is facist.

I dont know why he has such a problem with people that wear converse, but i will continue to wear converse, i will continue to shop at usc and hollister and i will continue to use facial scrubs. And i don't care if any "mens men" dont like this, i dont do this to impress other men. Outside the workplace only gay people or guys in a childish subculture would care about how other guys look.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

you see i dont believe its fashion i think its actually the male brain working differently nowadays ... fashion is just clothes but these lads are far from just dressing like this there whole personna is nothing manly imo


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm 21 mate and agree with you, most of the lads my age act and dress like sissies. Skinny jeans and chinos everywhere with full tubs of hair gel slapped on there heads and the deepest v-neck they could get in size small from topman to show there collarbones

however I do disagree with the converse thing, got an all black pair and there comfy and smart as f*ck


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

pumphead said:


> i think the real problem was you were walking round nottingham , come to Derby. hard as fvck.


Are you having a fvcking laugh? I drive around Derby everyday and I see the young lads there trying not to be outdone by Notts lads so dress up like even bigger queers.

Flinty I know exactly what you mean mate, whenever I go in to Notts with the missus I spend half of the walking time from shop to shop moaning about the bloody lot of them,I'm only 29 by the way.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> How am i racist? and I'm not antigay but telling other people how they should look, dress and behave is facist.
> 
> I dont know why he has such a problem with people that wear converse, but i will continue to wear converse, i will continue to shop at usc and hollister and i will continue to use facial scrubs. And i don't care if any "mens men" dont like this, i dont do this to impress other men. Outside the workplace only gay people or guys in a childish subculture would care about how other guys look.


stop getting emotional bro. its a topic i was interested in as i observed it, i was asking other what they thought .. go and put on a nice record and have a relaxing face pack session it may calm you down a bit ..

and we think your not manly haha


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

brandon91 said:


> I'm 21 mate and agree with you, most of the lads my age act and dress like sissies. Skinny jeans and chinos everywhere with full tubs of hair gel slapped on there heads and the deepest v-neck they could get in size small from topman to show there collarbones
> 
> *however I do disagree with the converse thing*, got an all black pair and there comfy and smart as f*ck


Ok i will withdraw my mention of the converse brand as that wasnt really my point.... but the skinny jeans just seemed to go hand in hand with the high tops thats all...

I apologise to converse wearers everywhere ..

And as i said i think its the mindset and persona rather than the fashion. the fashion is just a side note to how these guys are nowaays IMO


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> *stop getting emotional bro*. its a topic i was interested in as i observed it, i was asking other what they thought .. go and put on a nice record and have a relaxing face pack session it may calm you down a bit ..
> 
> and we think your not manly haha


anyone would think hes one of them girly men :lol:


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> you see i dont believe its fashion i think its actually the male brain working differently nowadays ... fashion is just clothes but these lads are far from just dressing like this there whole personna is nothing manly imo


Next we will be all talking about the oestrogen in the water due to the female contraception pill.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> How am i racist? and I'm not antigay but telling other people how they should look, dress and behave is facist.
> 
> I dont know why he has such a problem with people that wear converse, but i will continue to wear converse, *i will continue to shop at usc and hollister *and i will continue to use facial scrubs. And i don't care if any "mens men" dont like this, i dont do this to impress other men. Outside the workplace only gay people or guys in a childish subculture would care about how other guys look.


You do realise that Hollister is an Incontinence company, don't you?

http://www.hollister.com/uk/bm/


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

latblaster said:


> You do realise that Hollister is an Incontinence company, don't you?
> 
> http://www.hollister.com/uk/bm/


Those Burberry colostomy bags are all the rage now apparantly.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> How am i racist? and I'm not antigay but telling other people how they should look, dress and behave is facist.
> 
> I dont know why he has such a problem with people that wear converse, but i will continue to wear converse, i will continue to shop at usc and hollister and i will continue to use facial scrubs. And i don't care if any "mens men" dont like this, i dont do this to impress other men. Outside the workplace only gay people or guys in a childish subculture would care about how other guys look.


My god your a nasty piece of work when your on your period, chill the fu*k out.


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Ok walking around Nottingham christmas shopping and your constantly surrounded by converse trainers , skinny jeans, long hair and fcukin girly looking skinny lads ??
> 
> Now i am not trying to sound like a [email protected] , but where have all the mens men gone ??
> 
> ...


I am 25 and all my mates are just normal blokes- none of this skinny **** business I am proud my arms and chest cannot be contained by TopMan haha! I would say as many chicks dig the "rugby player" physique as they do Metrosexual.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

45

I have two teenage sons, feel sorry for me


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

Guys are just doing what they need to do to get laid. Yes, some women like the huge muscles, old school 'manly man'. If you like your women 40+ with bingo wings and a gunt. Fit girls like slim fit jeans, guys that pay attention to fashion. Keep wearing your clown trouser jeans and tent shirts guys, good look! lol


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Ok i will withdraw my mention of the converse brand as that wasnt really my point.... but the skinny jeans just seemed to go hand in hand with the high tops thats all...
> 
> I apologise to converse wearers everywhere ..
> 
> And as i said i think its the mindset and persona rather than the fashion. the fashion is just a side note to how these guys are nowaays IMO


I don't like the converse high tops either. mine are just regular low tops like normal trainers, yeah a lot of the lads my age are very feminine, not long ago I was in college and some lad walked past and swear to god another lad said 'I wonder how he gets his hair so perfect everyday' I nearly died of shock


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> How am i racist? and I'm not antigay but telling other people how they should look, dress and behave is facist.
> 
> I dont know why he has such a problem with people that wear converse, but i will continue to wear converse, i will continue to shop at usc and hollister and i will continue to use facial scrubs. And i don't care if any "mens men" dont like this, i dont do this to impress other men. Outside the workplace only gay people or guys in a childish subculture would care about how other guys look.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> The "mens men". I think you'll find them in the gay bars mate.
> 
> Id rather be a ladies man. Also, theres nothing wrong with converse.


lool tell him!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

just some examples of fashion you decide wether they are the way a man looks or a lad in confused times


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

etc


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

get urself a pair of chinos and stfu flinty. ur build, ur haircut and ur fashion sense doesnt define u as a man


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

One word,

RYLAND...

I rest my case.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Nope. I think its a horrible look, I like men, not boys

If someone turned up to a meet like that I would send them home....cvnt couldn't even pretend to get moist in that situ.

I will be 32 in a few days ps, handsome, stop swinging your handbag and go to the ladies n sort your mascara, it seems to have run, may I suggest waterproof for next time?


----------



## Enjoy1 (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumbdown: To skinny jeans on men......im sorry just not a good look no matter how skinny the guy. IMHO skinny jeans dont flatter a male figure, and most certainly do not make them look in any way 'manly' however, as i said thats just my opinion.... i am a woman who loves a man to be manly,....What? its me hormones..lol :laugh:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

those pictures - all look like fat versions of my eldest, he truly is built like a stick.

girls love him.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Oh and my personal pet hate, the jeans round the ar*e, that should be dealt with by death by firing squad.


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

AND WHY ARE YOU STARING AT THE ******* IS WHAT YOU SHOULD ASK YOURSELF?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> AND WHY ARE YOU STARING AT THE ******* IS WHAT YOU SHOULD ASK YOURSELF?


You love red don't you...have some more!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Milky said:


> Oh and my personal pet hate, the jeans round the ar*e, that should be dealt with by death by firing squad.


Dont get me started on that one, I've actually said to some little emo shit that he looked like a right cock whilst I was walking past. Its not something I'd normally do but I was walking down the highstreet and he was acting like an idiot being horrible to others so I thought it was my obligation at the time that he should take a good hard look at himself before commenting on others.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

saxondale said:


> those pictures - all look like fat versions of my eldest, he truly is built like a stick.
> 
> girls love him.


girls love him, women shake their heads at him

dont blame yourself mate, blame twitter


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> AND WHY ARE YOU STARING AT THE ******* IS WHAT YOU SHOULD ASK YOURSELF?


stop shouting


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Lean&Mean&Clean said:


> AND WHY ARE YOU STARING AT THE ******* IS WHAT YOU SHOULD ASK YOURSELF?


Who are you reffering too ?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

lol this thread is turning into some good sunday entertainment.


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

Milky said:


> Oh and my personal pet hate, the jeans round the ar*e, that should be dealt with by death by firing squad.


Not the only one mate!


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

We'r slowly dying out mate ! The only chance is to have a kid and hope he has the 'man gene' :laugh:

Its evolution lol we dont have to worry about battles/killing animals to survive and things like that so we'r slowly losing it !

When i was a kid i grew up watching he-man,thundercats and wrestling, WSM and films like conan and predator lol.

Nowadays kids just watch football,x facter and kids shows like mister maker and big cook little cook (just had a look at the kids channel on the guide lol)


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> get urself a pair of chinos and stfu flinty. ur build, ur haircut and ur fashion sense doesnt define u as a man


Agreed lol. Next he will be telling us we should be wearing top hats and carry tommy guns with us at all times whilst humming frank sinatra to ourselves.

Get with the times bro, as ma homeboy said, clothes and grooming define your sense of style, not your masculinity or testicular fortitude! Now get yourself a pair of chinos.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Im 27 by the way lol


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

We come into contact with estrogen from several sources every day in the water(birth control pills)BPA in plastics, meats from female animals,exhaust fumes beleive it or not,skinny jeans are tight around the balls and can impede test production and boys are brought up like girls now at home and the education system has been feminised.That is why privately educated guys dominate society.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> get urself a pair of chinos and stfu flinty. ur build, ur haircut and ur fashion sense doesnt define u as a man


What defines you as a man then ???

Shall i tell you what defines me as a man , the fact that i am a man, i think like one, i act like one and i look like one ....

Women find that attractive in itself , people seem to be getting all emotional and totally missing what my point is ...

MY point is i made an observation about how people appear in fashion, characteristics and the way they put themselves forward and it just doesnt seem (on the whole) a man is actually a man nowadays....

Not one person has put a good argument forward about the sie that im missing apart from about converse bieng good an that skinny jeans are cool and women love a boy that shaves his belly button lol...

I didnt say it bothered me

i didnt say it was wrong

i didnt say they should all be shot

i didnt say women didnt find it attractive

i simply asked what others thought about it and if they observed the same sort of thing

my sons are 14 years old and both act exactly the same as the lads im talking about .....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

rob211080 said:


> We come into contact with estrogen from several sources every day in the water(birth control pills)BPA in plastics, meats from female animals,exhaust fumes beleive it or not,skinny jeans are tight around the balls and can impede test production and boys are brought up like girls now at home and the education system has been feminised.That is why privately educated guys dominate society.


Good point it seems that ppl are becoming desexualised.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> We'r slowly dying out mate ! The only chance is to have a kid and hope he has the 'man gene' :laugh:
> 
> Its evolution lol we dont have to worry about battles/killing animals to survive and things like that so we'r slowly losing it !
> 
> ...


Big cook is one of my mates hahaha! :lol:


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i work in a male dominated industry so its easy to see mens men and not little boys trying to look like girls...


33yrs. My last few trips offshore the 'lads' were all using fvcking straightners before going ashore?! I like to look smart but there are fvcking limits.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> Oh and my personal pet hate, the jeans round the ar*e, that should be dealt with by death by firing squad.


just chase the cnuts mate their trouser will be at the knees in a few steps and they'll b on the floor a few steps after


----------



## robzombie (Dec 28, 2009)

Too much estrogen in young males effects the endocrine system which affects the frontal lobe of the brain and can lead too an IQ reduction aswell..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Milky said:


> One word,
> 
> RYLAND...
> 
> I rest my case.


too damm right, I grew up listening to

The New York Dolls

Twisted Sister

and

Sique Sique Sputnick

oh, hang on ..............................


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Big cook is one of my mates hahaha! :lol:


Hahaha has hemade you a better cook though ? :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

jon-kent said:


> Hahaha has hemade you a better cook though ? :laugh:


the irony is mate hes ****ing useless in the kitchen


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> the irony is mate hes ****ing useless in the kitchen


Hahaha thats brilliant !!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Mr_Socko said:


> Guys are just doing what they need to do to get laid. Yes, some women like the huge muscles, old school 'manly man'. If you like your women 40+ with bingo wings and a gunt. Fit girls like slim fit jeans, guys that pay attention to fashion. Keep wearing your clown trouser jeans and tent shirts guys, good look! lol


This is spot on imo mate.

Obviously not all woman are equal etc etc but the guys we are talking about are late teen-early twenties and the majority of chicks around this age dig this sort of look at the minute.

It's obviously not in line with the sort of image that most of us on here i.e 'bodybuilding' forum perceive as aesthetic and aspire to but it's what most (not all) of the younger generation find attractive.

I have mates getting laid left right and centre with their crazy hairstyles and slashed tshirts lol.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@flinty.

Re the male dominated industry and l think this is a very valid point, how hard is it to recruit young people into hard labour now ?

We get a couple a yr who dont last very long at all, even tho the pay is quite good.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

zack

23

full on manly man

never owned a pair of skinny jeans

i own 1 pair of jeans and there to big for me

2 pair of joggers

2 pairs of trackies

2 pairs of trainers

all above for gym

rest of the time i wear overalls for work

sissy boys p1ss me off, my dads old school, weve always worked on sites with the lads

i qualified for my man card along time before most nowadays

fcuk you olly mers and your chinos


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

bigtommay said:


> This is spot on imo mate.
> 
> Obviously not all woman are equal etc etc but the guys we are talking about are late teen-early twenties and the majority of chicks around this age dig this sort of look at the minute.
> 
> ...


finally a sensible answer from the other side of the fence .. thanks mate have some reps !!!


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> Agreed lol. Next he will be telling us we should be wearing top hats and carry tommy guns with us at all times whilst humming frank sinatra to ourselves.
> 
> Get with the times bro, as ma homeboy said, clothes and grooming define your sense of style, not your masculinity or testicular fortitude! Now get yourself a pair of chinos.


in about 1986 all teenagers where wearing chinos it was as fashionalble as your generations skinny jeans, the point is this fashion crosses both male and female, so most of you can borrow you girlfriends jeans which is pretty handy i guess


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> @flinty.
> 
> Re the male dominated industry and l think this is a very valid point, how hard is it to recruit young people into hard labour now ?
> 
> We get a couple a yr who dont last very long at all, even tho the pay is quite good.


you dont see them in our line of work mate or i have never seen them.,.. there is no straightners or face creams or fcukin mirrors around . there all becoming hairdessers arent they ??


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you dont see them in our line of work mate or i have never seen them.,.. there is no straightners or face creams or fcukin mirrors around . there all becoming hairdessers arent they ??


Or working in superdrugs haha


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

what do you want for Christmas son - "can I have an ensuite to my bedroom"

I kid you not!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

saxondale said:


> what do you want for Christmas son - "can I have an ensuite to my bedroom"
> 
> I kid you not!


could have been worse... could have asked for ghd straightners and a walk in wardrobe pmsl


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

saxondale said:


> what do you want for Christmas son - "can I have an ensuite to my bedroom"
> 
> I kid you not!


get him a fancy sofa and say you misheard him


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> could have been worse... could have asked for ghd straightners and a walk in wardrobe pmsl


that was last year, mum bought him the GJD`s to keep him off hers.

I was really enjoying this thread earlier, not so sure now

LOL,


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

You just summed up my stepson, he thinks hes cool, I think hes needs medical treatment.


----------



## fossman (May 15, 2011)

Glad I've got a daughter and not a son, saying that what am I gonna do when she brings one of these creatures home one day!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Dezw said:


> You just summed up my stepson, he thinks hes cool, I think hes needs medical treatment.


An attitude adjuster would suffice mate.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ladies do you think this love for these lads is by the younger females ??? ie the similair age groups to said lads.. ???

do we have the same sort of thing happening in the female side of things ???


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> finally a sensible answer from the other side of the fence .. thanks mate have some reps !!!


I don't find the look good at all mate, i wear a lot of baggy gear still lol but tbh i'm not sure guys even care. They're just doing what they think matters and conforming with what's 'in' to help spray their man (ahem girl) juice everywhere lol.

I've seen girls initiate conversation with guys about their hair and get all touchy feely with it.


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

im 21 and yes i agree with you like does bit a bit cold guys all wrapped up looking like little old women saying how bad it is :/ jezz


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

2012 However, does not.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

fossman said:


> Glad I've got a daughter and not a son, saying that what am I gonna do when she brings one of these creatures home one day!


don`t worry, they went to a concert last week, http://www.thecrookes.co.uk/ poster boys for this whole movement, said to the wife I had never seen such an non-threatening queue of kidsl.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I think women see such "men" as weaker men which they can control and do what they like. A proper mans man would have a backbone and wouldnt accept things lying down.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Milky said:


> An attitude adjuster would suffice mate.


I would love to adjust his attitude, and his complete lack of respect for anyone.........where's me slipper lol, worked for my grandad, none of us ever even looked at him the wrong way!


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

zack amin said:


> zack
> 
> 23
> 
> ...


These guys think overalls are "cool" too:






The fukc is a "full on manly man" anyway?

Sounds like something a homosexual would say to convince himself he's straight, a few months before he's out.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Sc4mp0 said:


> I think women see such "men" as weaker men which they can control and do what they like. A proper mans man would have a backbone and wouldnt accept things lying down.


i can imagine one of these lads stepping up to @Ser and trying to come across all manly lol .. she would bench press the cnut 100 times and then javelin the skinny [email protected] out the bedroom window pmsl !!!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

The sale of clothing in limited styles maybe annoying, but frankly how other people act is not my concern unless they are harmful towards others, neither is how others look to me my concern, anymore their concern, how I look to others.

Fashions, needs, respected qualities, etc change over time and moaning about it is like king Canute shouting at the tides.

All those pictures of then and now is biased claptrap - comparing photos of soldiers in the past to fashionistas of the present. Sheesh!

I could just as easily post some pictures from some dandies from a century ago along with photos of troops from today. Just as skewed and just as relevant.

There will always be different groups in society and as one gets older we all have to face changing times, and the qualities, styles, skills, etc that once gave us a competitive edge in society become obsolete. We adapt or become a social dinosaur, just like those guys who are stuck in an era or dress like elvis or a teddy boy.

J


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Not read all the comments but couldn't agree more with this. Every time I see a bloke in skinny jeans just think Wtf. I have a nightmare going shopping for proper blokes cloths. Can't get my quads in any jeans!

But then maybe were just getting old and not moving with the times


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> These guys think overalls are "cool" too:


and the girl in the video wears the same size dress as you:thumb:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Totally agree with flinty on this one kids these day look so camp its unreal. Anyone who wears skinny jeans and got one direction hair cut just looks like total bender.

Guv age 30


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't know mate...there are a lot of feminine males about lately. Long hair swept to one side and they keep flipping their head sideways to get the hair out of their faces with real skinny trousers etc and a personality to match.

I don't know where they are all coming from, but I love it...makes me feel more butch.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

is really just cycles of fashion, its not the first time skinny or tight as they where called last time they where in fashion, parents saying the kids look nuts in there clothes, we just old so will never agree on fashion with the pups.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Bunch of benders IMO


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I was talking about this the other day and couldn't agree more,I'm not sure if it's the male brain working differently though it's like they dress in what they think women like rather than what looks good/they like.

I am 25 and would like to consider myself a normal man's man,time in the forces def helped with that.Wouldn't be seen dead in a pair of skinny jeans(not just because I'd looked like a badly stuffed sausage).


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Joshua said:


> The sale of clothing in limited styles maybe annoying, but frankly how other people act is not my concern unless they are harmful towards others, neither is how others look to me my concern just as how I look to others anyone else's business as mine.
> 
> Fashions, needs, respected qualities, etc change over time and moaning about it is like king Canute shouting at the tides.
> 
> ...


i agree mate , but like i said it was an observation . maybe i am a dinosaur and way behind times.... i can accept that as much as anything else i have written..

i wasnt comparing then and now i was saying it was as if there had been an era of blokes (as i know them) had dissapeared and a totally new confused looking breed had spawned..

now i have learned that they do it cos women love it , so all seems well... Trouble is its there own mums that love it lol...

the lads have never had a slap off there mums i dont think .


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

guvnor82 said:


> Totally agree with flinty on this one kids these day look so camp its unreal. Anyone who wears skinny jeans and got one direction hair cut just looks like total bender.
> 
> Guv age 30


If I was you I'd stay away from this thread mate,bit hypocritical if you ask me.










:lol:


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

lucanuk said:


> in about 1986 all teenagers where wearing chinos it was as fashionalble as your generations skinny jeans, the point is this fashion crosses both male and female, so most of you can borrow you girlfriends jeans which is pretty handy i guess


They have different styles of chinos for men and women dude. When's the last time you actually went to a high street clothing store?


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Ok walking around Nottingham christmas shopping and your constantly surrounded by converse trainers , skinny jeans, long hair and fcukin girly looking skinny lads ??
> 
> Now i am not trying to sound like a [email protected] , but where have all the mens men gone ??
> 
> ...


Ha ha good post im 32 my misses says this all the time she is only 25 but constantly says if she ever split with me she would struggle finding a "real man" and she wants a "man not a little boy " , I find it funny when she sees these young men today and starts shaking her head I kinda think each to their own suppose some women would look at me and think big cave man ha


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Bunch of benders IMO


 :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> :lol:


Very few times i actually uncover a post made by Kay but i have to amit that was worth it pmsl !!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Mate put it there :thumbup1: am 19 and i relate to this post fully there is barely any young lads who are a 'mans man' nowadays well there is yeah but what am saying is these b****boys there everywhere all these young lads my age and even older seem to weigh 9 stone dripping wet, pair of chinos, a childs t shirt and there pathetic haircuts absolutely burns me head out!! they do it for girls pal actually dress, look and behave like a wuss to attract girls it's sad. really is. am just average me maybe bit of a chav tbh :laugh: but what is going on? i go around college and i just see these everywhere and am not being nasty but few years ago when i was a youth me and my sort would of gave these a hard time just for how we came up if i came home looking like that to my dad he would of beat me soooo bad



flinty90 said:


> Ok walking around Nottingham christmas shopping and your constantly surrounded by converse trainers , skinny jeans, long hair and fcukin girly looking skinny lads ??
> 
> Now i am not trying to sound like a [email protected] , but where have all the mens men gone ??
> 
> ...


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Flinty I'm completely with you on this one, can all the younger ones stop getting this twisted it's not about fashion per say it's what is happening to the male population under the clothes!

Was looking for jeans the other day I need a 34' long leg, few years ago I'd of struggled for this was not unusual to have to got to 5-6 shops before finding any, now I can get them any where, but the waist size is now the problem instead! FFS

One pair was 28W 34L

They jet don't seem to have the same drive and aspirations we had, I just don't get it.

I'm 33


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

40.

To be honest these type of trends have been around since the early 80s, skinny jeans are nothing new, and neither is dressing like a cvnt or men wearing makeup.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> They have different styles of chinos for men and women dude. When's the last time you actually went to a high street clothing store?


i dont do top man or primark mate so high st clothing store not so often, but one day when you leave school and can buy big boys clothes i may bump into you in the armarni shop.

just thought u ask from your thread how the constant out of contoll erection are going have you fixed that now and realised you are from the male gene pool and know what the erection is for and how to get rid of it ?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Look how rugged and sexy that guy in the skinny jeans looks.

Said no one,ever.


----------



## legoheed (Sep 14, 2011)

flinty i know exzactly what your saying mate ! i hate these gimps lol theres loads of them in my gym and they hang around in 6 n 7 at a time using a damn machione .. countless times they get abuse lol


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

Sc4mp0 said:


> If I was you I'd stay away from this thread mate,bit hypocritical if you ask me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BUSTED


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> These guys think overalls are "cool" too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry mate, dint mean to upset you, dont want you getting another wrinkle at the tender age of 16, old age must be getting on to you, btw it your opinion on the thread doesnt count when you havent reached puberty and your mum still buys your chinos, i mean clothes.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Pain2Gain said:


> Flinty I'm completely with you on this one, can all the younger ones stop getting this twisted it's not about fashion per say it's what is happening to the male population under the clothes!
> 
> Was looking for jeans the other day I need a 34' long leg, few years ago I'd of struggled for this was not unusual to have to got to 5-6 shops before finding any, now I can get them any where, but the waist size is now the problem instead! FFS
> 
> ...


here you go pal, dont say I never do anything for you http://www.asos.com/search/regular-jeans?hrd=1&q=regular+jeans#state=Rf-300%3D2148&parentID=Rf-300&pge=0&pgeSize=20&sort=-1


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm 26 and the missus considers me a man's man. Won't think twice about going put in the pouring rain and rolling around on the floor under a car, happy to hang a door or fit a kitchen.

She takes the **** out of her mates bf as he can't do ****, a real big girl. To the point that his gf mows the lawn! Lol

Dying breed. Too many Justin beiber type celebs. Need more Russel crow's he's pretty rough around the edges.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm 32

And this does me in also.

Super skinny jeans, skinny tops, daft hair.

The man is a dying breed.


----------



## rob w (Aug 27, 2012)

I think these things run in cycles. As was previously said, the 80s was very similar. The whole New Romantic thing had blokes dressing very similar. Music, "celebrities", particularly TOWIE type crap influences younger guy's thinking. if you see that girls are attracted to the Beckham types or One Direction type bands it will play a part in your clothing choices. Not to mention there are a lot of people who follow the flock and will wear what they see everyone else wearing. Fortunately I can think for myself, don't give a [email protected]$k if I'm unfashionable and would rather hack off my gonads with a rusty spoon than be caught wearing my trousers under my **** with a Steven Tyler scarf draped around my neck to show the ladies I'm "sensitive". Rob - 36.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

and don`t get me started on watching "The Big Bang Theory"

it`s not just fashion, its everthing


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Real men dont mow the lawn. They stripe it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Personally I dont mind the pair of chinos I have but they are more like jeans tbh just a funny colour. Cant be doing with any kind of tight pants, they just make me feel like I cant move. And if your hairs longer than a grade 2, not only does it look like your turning into a 12 year old girl, I dont know how you can stand it, mine starts to irritate me about 2 weeks after a haircut. I must admit I used to look like one of those freedom fighting hippie cvnts back in my college days.

My fashion sense is basically whatevers cheap and looks clean tbh, can't be doing with fashion at my ripe old age of 22.

As for all the hard labour types saying the youth of today are soppy lazy cvnts, I have to disagree. I havent been out of work since I was 12 years old, Its not the most taxing but I did a milk round from 2am to 12pm carrying crates of milk for miles, which were fvcking heavy when you were that young.

Ive also helped out a builder a fair bit, and carrying fireproof breezeblocks up two flights of stairs and a ladder was difficult too. As well as bags of plaster, plasterboard and every thing else you can imagine.

I dont mind a bit of hard graft tbh, far prefer it to working in shops or behind bars, but unless you know someone in the trade its hard to get a job, its not like you can just take a CV down.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Personally I dont mind the pair of chinos I have but they are more like jeans tbh just a funny colour. Cant be doing with any kind of tight pants, they just make me feel like I cant move. And if your hairs longer than a grade 2, not only does it look like your turning into a 12 year old girl, I dont know how you can stand it, mine starts to irritate me about 2 weeks after a haircut. I must admit I used to look like one of those freedom fighting hippie cvnts back in my college days.
> 
> My fashion sense is basically whatevers cheap and looks clean tbh, can't be doing with fashion at my ripe old age of 22.
> 
> ...


you are classed as a man regardless bro ..

i forgot to add ANYONE that has laughed at one of URIELS fcukin quotes or comments automatically becomes a mans man he is one of the examples or proper blokes i think of..

so as you have a quote of his as your signature you more than qualify hahaha !!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> you are classed as a man regardless bro ..
> 
> i forgot to add ANYONE that has laughed at one of URIELS fcukin quotes or comments automatically becomes a mans man he is one of the examples or proper blokes i think of..
> 
> so as you have a quote of his as your signature you more than qualify hahaha !!!


your nose is a bit brown there mate


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

have they shifted the "occupy" crowd from the square yet?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> you are classed as a man regardless bro ..
> 
> i forgot to add ANYONE that has laughed at one of URIELS fcukin quotes or comments automatically becomes a mans man he is one of the examples or proper blokes i think of..
> 
> so as you have a quote of his as your signature you more than qualify hahaha !!!


Uriel is like the chuck norris of UK-M pmsl


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> your nose is a bit brown there mate


hey im man enough to say when a man is a man dude !!! dont ruin our relationship bro i like you at the minute


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> hey im man enough to say when a man is a man dude !!! dont ruin our relationship bro i like you at the minute


  feel the love


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

When I was a kid Bros were doing pretty well in the charts and so were Wham, now they looked gay as **** but that didn't stop my older brother following the fashion. Multiple earings, Grolsch bottle tops on his shoes, spiked blonde hair.. You get the drift. But you didn't f ck with him, he was a bit of a hard fooker and would fight anyone no questions and he also had a lot of luck with the ladies. I don't think fashion defines a man...

A lot of the guys following the fashion today will look back in 20 years and think to themselves what the f ck did I look like lol.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PaulB said:


> When I was a kid Bros were doing pretty well in the charts and so were Wham, now they looked gay as **** but that didn't stop my older brother following the fashion. Multiple earings, Grolsch bottle tops on his shoes, spiked blonde hair.. You get the drift. But you didn't f ck with him, he was a bit of a hard fooker and would fight anyone no questions and he also had a lot of luck with the ladies. I don't think fashion defines a man...
> 
> A lot of the guys following the fashion today will look back in 20 years and think to themselves what the f ck did I look like lol.


everyone does that mate. you only need to look back 5-10 years at photos and wonder what the **** you were thinking


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

Haven't read all the posts but I'm 16, have short hair on sides with a little bit on top to hide the receeding hair line! Hate skinny jeans, hate not being able to find loose clothing! Hate a lad/man that wears mans leggings and the lot.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> everyone does that mate. you only need to look back 5-10 years at photos and wonder what the **** you were thinking


Speak for yourself!

If I look back at photos 10 years ago I think look at that cool fvcker in his garfield tshirt and dungarees.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

small for now said:


> Haven't read all the posts but I'm 16, have short hair on sides with a little bit on top to hide the receeding hair line! Hate skinny jeans, hate not being able to find loose clothing! Hate a lad/man that wears mans leggings and the lot.


sounds like you are trying to hide something. you some kind of bummer son?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> everyone does that mate. you only need to look back 5-10 years at photos and wonder what the **** you were thinking


It is interesting point...

I wonder what age level (older than me) where thinking the same thing about us 10 - 15 years ago . lol...

My Dad was a laid back bloke very simple minded loved a beer at weekends with his brothers and mates hard cnut as well but only ever hit me twice, but that was enough for me not to push him to that level again...

He died of cancer 4 years ago at the age of 77 . i really wonder what he thought about me or us as kids a few years ago, i wonder if he was proud of me and thought i was going to grow up to make him proud and make a good bloke out of myself etc ...

or wether he sat with his mates and called us all little skinny cnuts that dressed like girls and if we couldnt drink 15 pints of guinness and drive a car home from the pub without crashing we were ******* haha


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

onthebuild said:


> Speak for yourself!
> 
> If I look back at photos 10 years ago I think look at that cool fvcker in his garfield tshirt and dungarees.


hahaha, that was good :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> everyone does that mate. you only need to look back 5-10 years at photos and wonder what the **** you were thinking


If I look back the last 5-10 years I look exactly the same as I do now. I've always been a miserable cvnt when it comes to fashion and its never changed.


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

You ****, nah I guess I just don't like all the fancy girl clothing that men are getting into


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Sc4mp0 said:


> If I look back the last 5-10 years I look exactly the same as I do now. I've always been a miserable cvnt when it comes to fashion and its never changed.


so you've been wearing the same clothes for the last 10 years? I'd up the dose pal


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

saxondale said:


> and don`t get me started on watching "The Big Bang Theory"
> 
> it`s not just fashion, its everthing


whoa back up,that program is fkn awesome!


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

23 yo here

I wear chinos and slim fit jeans, see nothing wrong with wearing them they look good IMO, I'm defanatly not skinny and I do train my legs making it hard tl find th right size chinos.

But I agree with you, some people do look rediculous


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

weeman said:


> whoa back up,that program is fkn awesome!


x2 dont be slating on awesomeness


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

weeman said:


> whoa back up,that program is fkn awesome!


Agree! I'm attempted to give my first neg I'm that upset right now!


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

shieldsy said:


> 23 yo here
> 
> I wear chinos and slim fit jeans, see nothing wrong with wearing them they look good IMO, I'm defanatly not skinny and I do train my legs making it hard tl find th right size chinos.
> 
> But I agree with you, some people do look rediculous


I love the "I train legs" hahaha


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ashcrapper said:


> so you've been wearing the same clothes for the last 10 years? I'd up the dose pal


Haha,although they arent the same you would have thought they were all bought around the same time. Polo shirts,plain jumpers and as dull as possible jeans.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

shieldsy said:


> 23 yo here
> 
> I wear chinos and slim fit jeans, see nothing wrong with wearing them they look good IMO, I'm defanatly not skinny and I do train my legs making it hard tl find th right size chinos.
> 
> But I agree with you, some people do look rediculous


Who do you agree with mate ??? i didnt say they looked ridiculous bro i was saying does anyone else notice the changes in todays (boys) that should be a man ??


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

can i point out something,for the people posting that they wear skinny jeans etc,this is a bodybuilding forum,if you can fit into skinny jeans,your doing it wrong :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> It is interesting point...
> 
> I wonder what age level (older than me) where thinking the same thing about us 10 - 15 years ago . lol...
> 
> ...


He definitly thought you and your mates were *******, doesn't mean he wasnt proud of you though! Just means he knew he was the man and you were the boy at the time. I dont think any father would ever admit their son is more of a man than them.

In regards to 15 pints of guiness, I dont think thats possible, a pint of guiness is more filling than a protein shake ffs!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> He definitly thought you and your mates were *******, doesn't mean he wasnt proud of you though! Just means he knew he was the man and you were the boy at the time. I dont think any father would ever admit their son is more of a man than them.
> 
> In regards to 15 pints of guiness, I dont think thats possible, a pint of guiness is more filling than a protein shake ffs!


You wanna bet pmsl


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

I blame films.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

It's not just the way they dress, very few have any common sense or practical skills. My dad could build anything, fix anything and knew everything. Luckily he brought me up well and I will happily tackle any diy job and expect it to go well. However, most of the people around my age have no skills other than sitting on the computer.

All we can do is try bring our own offspring up the right way.

Rick, 26 from up north


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Think the problem is you were Christmas shopping on the 2nd of Dec. Everyone knows the real men do their Christmas shopping online or on the 23rd. Of course town is full of women.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Woman are fed up with a lot of the "Mens men" being insensitive and treating them like c*nts.

So they go for the girlier, sensitive lads who treat them like princesses.

Of course I'm stereotyping but if you get somewhere in the middle then jobs a goodun.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

I think it's personal media brain washing to be honest and it's just stuck to individuals like glue a bad programme for lame ass men is "the only way is Essex" wtf is that programme all about lads wearing girls shorts as pyjamas and all sorts of bullsh1t it's weird how people think it's a good look, if you look at the new and upcoming boybands theres always the same collection of hair and clothing styles the only difference is the music. Also kids/teens are massively Mollie coddled these days and don't even know how to get on a bus and pay for a ticket they get taxi'd everywhere also they have no idea how to cook and generally be independent till around 20 my thoughts anyway and before the 18/20 year olds start chirping on against me I don't mean all I mean a vast majority so I'll say it now ... "wind your necks in" by the way I'm 25


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

rsooty said:


> It's not just the way they dress, very few have any common sense or practical skills. My dad could build anything, fix anything and knew everything. Luckily he brought me up well and I will happily tackle any diy job and expect it to go well. However, most of the people around my age have no skills other than sitting on the computer.
> 
> All we can do is try bring our own offspring up the right way.
> 
> Rick, 26 from up north


Nail on the head mate, how many 20 year olds do you know that can fix there own cars / motorbikes? Barely any compared to the 80's- 90's. Which also lends to the question "where have all the badass kids on motorbikes gone?" Theres barely 50 of us in Hull that regularly ride, its all the old timers which is cool but its not good for the future of biking.


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

BoxerJay said:


> Woman are fed up with a lot of the "Mens men" being un sensitive and treating them like c*nts.
> 
> So go for the girlier, sensitive lads who treat them like princesses.
> 
> Of course I'm stereotyping but if you get somewhere in the middle then jobs a goodun.


Women like to have a gay best friend, I think this is why they go for the girly ones. Unfortunately for the women they will all come out of the closet in 5 years.


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

23

I think there is deffo still some about. I wear normal jeans. And never wear chinos n sh1t but at the end of the day there dressing like that to pull and they do that. So can you blame em? I know if I was single I'd probably dress more like that. Deffo not skinnys thow. I struggle to get jeans that fit my waist and will go round my quads. Never mind skinnys. Ha


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Adarob08 said:


> Nail on the head mate, how many 20 year olds do you know that can fix there own cars / motorbikes? Barely any compared to the 80's- 90's. Which also lends to the question "where have all the badass kids on motorbikes gone?" Theres barely 50 of us in Hull that regularly ride, its all the old timers which is cool but its not good for the future of biking.


Wish I still had my bike, decided to sell it when the wife got pregnant. Gonna buy another when I've cleared my debts.


----------



## Adarob08 (Jun 22, 2012)

rsooty said:


> Wish I still had my bike, decided to sell it when the wife got pregnant. Gonna buy another when I've cleared my debts.


Thats what forces the majority of lads out of biking especially where I'm from, its sad but it's a valid reason to hang up the throttle I suppose. Good luck with getting another mate, ride safe.


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

i would never ever wear a pair of skinny jeans xD


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Mark Renton: "1,000 years from now there will be no guys and no girls, just ****ers."


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

im 23

lift stones for a living as a stonemason in the mountains and valleys by day and lift atlas stones in the gym by night lol

love steak and beer and woman

was under the impression chinos was a drink lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

also get a very stong urge to punch these tw&ts we speek of when i seem them which isnt good


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

@flinty90 if you was at that young age you'd be dressing and looking the same to fit in with a crowd, I know what your saying but its just one of those things us old guys think. I bet when my bro was a punk, older people said the same about him.


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

My misses is a teacher her dad is a teacher and her mum runs a school, they talk about how young kids at the age of 11 are gay? At 11 I was still eating mud


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

100% agree with @1010AD

Mods

Rockers

Punks

All those other stages in past years. Will have been judged exactly the same. I think a lot of people realise there clothing looks stupid but don't care as its classed as cool and birds dig it.


----------



## Old skool1436114730 (Sep 27, 2010)

1010AD said:


> @flinty90 if you was at that young age you'd be dressing and looking the same to fit in with a crowd, I know what your saying but its just one of those things us old guys think. I bet when my bro was a punk, older people said the same about him.


Hhahaha this is too true. And hound kids wearing current fashions. Stresses me out. When I was 13-14 I was wearing whatever my cousins wore years ago. No one cared.


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

DazG said:


> My misses is a teacher her dad is a teacher and her mum runs a school, they talk about how young kids at the age of 11 are gay? At 11 I was still eating mud


eating mud at 11! did you go special school?


----------



## Lifter2012 (Jun 7, 2012)

Like this guy?


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

LutherLee said:


> eating mud at 11! did you go special school?


Did your parents never say you wer special? I should of put playing rugby and half the time eating mud


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Some funny threads this afternoon :laugh:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

DazG said:


> My misses is a teacher her dad is a teacher and her mum runs a school, they talk about how young kids at the age of 11 are gay?* At 11 I was still eating mud*


Interesting choice of words


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

23 .

Yep queer as, go out in Middlesbrough and all the lads have a ****ing Emilie sande or joey Essex hair cut, queer clothing and a tan wtf this infuriates me. I like to think im more old fashioned can't stand theses ****


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

What makes me really laugh/ annoyed / wtf :S is like ten year old dressing like they're Justin bieber :/

And people dressing like they're on holiday....fir the gym :|


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

DazG said:


> Did your parents never say you wer special? I should of put playing rugby and half the time eating mud


no pal, they said i was a mistake! :no:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Like a Boss said:


> And people dressing like they're on holiday....fir the gym :|


shorts and a vest? ****ing weirdos


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm 24, when I see a bloke wearing sh1t like the kids of today, with Justin fvcking Bellend haircuts, eyeliner and jeans wrapped around their skinny little legs I want to kill them. It really does p1ss me off to think that it's now 'cool' to dress and look like a woman (obviously if you actually ARE a woman then no problem).


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Like a Boss said:


> What makes me really laugh/ annoyed / wtf :S is like ten year old dressing like they're Justin bieber :/
> 
> And people dressing like they're on holiday....fir the gym :|


lol how do u dress up like your on holiday?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

MF88 said:


> I'm 24, when I see a bloke wearing sh1t like the kids of today, with Justin fvcking Bellend haircuts, eyeliner and jeans wrapped around their skinny little legs I want to kill them. It really does p1ss me off to think that it's now 'cool' to dress and look like a woman (obviously if you actually ARE a woman then no problem).


some men have been wearing eyeliner for decades mate.

some people seem incapable of accepting that there are other subcultures and fashions other than the gym mentality on here! you can still be a real man and wear skinny jeans ffs.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

HJL said:


> lol how do u dress up like your on holiday?


hawian shirt, beige shorts, sandels with socks


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

HJL said:


> some men have been wearing eyeliner for decades mate.
> 
> some people seem incapable of accepting that there are other subcultures and fashions other than the gym mentality on here! you can still be a real man and wear skinny jeans ffs.


agreed mate i know a tough young boxer who dresses like this but it does not prevent us from taking the p1ss out of him, some people just get offended to fast when they feel they are being attacked, its just a forum opinion, its not a serious attack on a generation


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

MF88 said:


> I'm 24, when I see a bloke wearing sh1t like the kids of today, with Justin fvcking Bellend haircuts, eyeliner and jeans wrapped around their skinny little legs I want to kill them. It really does p1ss me off to think that it's now 'cool' to dress and look like a woman (obviously if you actually ARE a woman then no problem).


Agreed, although I wouldn't really want to look at a woman dressed as Justin beiber either :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

43 Manly Gay Man, and TBH I CBA commenting :laugh:


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

37, northerner.

I consider myself a mans man...I like tits and beer and football. I'm currently torturing my gf with my guiness farts.

I saw a lad in leeds wearing ugg boots, made me sick in my mouth. And there was a bloke on telly the other day wearing jeggings...i **** you not


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm 17, and I know exactly what you mean, walking into a shop to find a T shirt and jeans to be confronted with all this sh1t with buttons and straps with a label saying "skinny fit"

WTF. I'm XXL in clothing and its so hard to find clothing as most shops cater for extra small to medium.

Plus the attitude of some guys these days is just pure pussio. No word of a lie I was in the gym the other day and saw a lad like a year older than me on the bench press machien lifting fcuk all with converse trainers a cardigan and a fcuking scarf with his missus standing over him telling him to work harder with which is reply was "don't wanna get sweaty".

Theres me, sh1ttest cheapest pair of trackies and top on, ****ing sweat after deadlift. I just thought to myself i'm so glad I'm not one of those LOL


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

er, I'm afraid I have a pir of converse. I'm 49. I also have a pair of f*ck off brogues though. Does that cancel them out?

(and they're proper brogues, not them girly pointy ones or the ones that come above your ankles and make you look like a wild west whore)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> 43 Manly Gay Man, and TBH I CBA commenting :laugh:


Tommy your gay and your not even less of a man than the lads of today ... !!! at least you can still fcuk hard (dont matter if its a blokes ringpiece) XX


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

What the fu*k are these Converse you talk of ?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

This just reminds me of those old spice adverts, they are some of the best I seen, link below in case you not caught them yet...






or






or


----------



## frenchpress (Nov 22, 2012)

Age 19:

Lots of young guys wear chinos skinny jeans etc because the main blokes in popular culture wearing normal tee-****s and regular cut jeans are the top gear presenters! Who wants to look like Jeremy Clarkson ffs.

Also when peoples parents come and pick them up from uni all the dads wear the same things - jeans, belt, tee-shirt and trainers or boots. No one wants to look like they went on a family shopping outing to gap!


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Milky said:


> What the fu*k are these Converse you talk of ?


Their pretty much hyped up daps/plimsolls mate.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

frenchpress said:


> Age 19:
> 
> Lots of young guys wear chinos skinny jeans etc because the main blokes in popular culture wearing normal tee-****s and regular cut jeans are the top gear presenters! Who wants to look like Jeremy Clarkson ffs.
> 
> Also when peoples parents come and pick them up from uni all the dads wear the same things - jeans, belt, tee-shirt and trainers or boots. No one wants to look like they went on a family shopping outing to gap!


Yeah but when I go to a party and see one of my mates with a cardigan on. A fcuking cardigan? girls used to wear them as part of uniform in primary school....

Just because I don't dress like a pansy doesn't mean I look like an older man.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

converse have been around for feckin' yonks! design classics! up there with adidas superstars, fred perry's and ben shermans


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chilli said:


> converse have been around for feckin' yonks! design classics! up there with adidas superstars, fred perry's and ben shermans


dont forget puma match an reebok classics !!!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

chilli said:


> converse have been around for feckin' yonks! design classics! up there with adidas superstars, fred perry's and ben shermans


Funnily enough they are spot on to squat and deadlift in... :whistling:


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

How do you dress exactly if you dont dress "like a pansy"

I have a very "camp" fashion sense. My mates rip me to pieces for it but I'm always the one getting approached in night clubs.

People who don't "dress like a pansy" tend to look like there dads

Define dressing like a pansy.

I wore plain black jeans with a leather jacket and trainers on and got called a pansy.

Seems like only way to not be a pansy is to wear plain blue jeans white trainers and a Tshirt of some description ?

Men don't pick "fashion" girls do. When I turned 18 I went out I just "standard" clothes. Had a friend who wore bright sparkly tops. All the lads ripped him for it. But it made me look round. The "metro" guys seemed to get more attention/take more girls home than the "lads".

If you want to pull it helps to stand out. What we called gay girls thought of as more approachable, and also less intimidating. I dressed very very gay when I was 18-20 I look back at pictures now and I really do cringe. And my mates who never got laid while I get was getting plenty still take the ****.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Funnily enough they are spot on to squat and deadlift in... :whistling:


they are indeed.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mingster said:


> Funnily enough they are spot on to squat and deadlift in... :whistling:


thats like the most useless piece of information to the guys that wear them ever bro hahaha...

obviously cos they have never trained legs hebce the skinny jeans to go on top of sai converse lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

chilli said:


> they are indeed.


Who told you ???? :whistling:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> thats like the most useless piece of information to the guys that wear them ever bro hahaha...
> 
> obviously cos they have never trained legs hebce the skinny jeans to go on top of sai converse lol


Ironic huh? 

Disclaimer:

Although the one's I use are cheap imitations...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> Who told you ???? :whistling:


mingster


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

i cupcake my self, scratch my balls and sh!t shoot, can burp the alphabet, have hairy arm pits and find farting ridiculously funny i am 25 but i would wear chino's not tight ones tho but a wouldn't wear them skinny jeans n baggy tops ect that's how my lass dresses.

n a wouldnt wax anything other than for a laugh. i am with u flinty there are some proper spice boys these days :confused1:


----------



## Se7en (Jun 24, 2012)

generation of spice boys / only way is Essex looking pansies


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Age 27.

I'd put myself somewhere in the middle as I have an office job and wear chinos but nothing skinny fit.

Gotta go with the times and I'd prefer my son to dress in chinos than be a chavvy w4nker lol

But I drink whiskey straight and nothing more manly than that


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Frankly I think these skinny-fit jeggings guys look like a right bunch of homos. And I like cock, so that's saying something. If anyone finds where the men went let me know.

(Edit: 34)


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

42

and yes most do look a bit soft , but then again i thought Freddie Mercury was a mans man , turns out he was  but damm could he sing and strut


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Adarob08 said:


> Thats what forces the majority of lads out of biking especially where I'm from, its sad but it's a valid reason to hang up the throttle I suppose. Good luck with getting another mate, ride safe.


Looking to get a vstrom next, nice sensible bike makes me less likely to ride stupid. I enjoy riding just for the scenery and the freedom you feel, the speed to me is a byproduct and not my main reason for riding so a nice upright v twin should do me nicely.

Apologies to op for going off topic.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Real men pin with greens, that is all !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

rsooty said:


> Looking to get a vstrom next, nice sensible bike makes me less likely to ride stupid. I enjoy riding just for the scenery and the freedom you feel, the speed to me is a byproduct and not my main reason for riding so a nice upright v twin should do me nicely.
> 
> Apologies to op for going off topic.


Im a man bro motorbike talk is allowed lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Real men pin with greens, that is all !


real men break the amps and just jab the fcukers into their arm lol


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

no offence guys, but it's quite funny really... we're all on a forum where it's about admiring each others bodies and on this thread everyone is sucking each other off whilst telling them how manly they are, meanwhile these skinny jean wearing girly boys are out shagging fit 18 year old girls lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I had to buy this today for him to wear Christmas day - FFS http://www.topman.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?beginIndex=1&viewAllFlag=&catalogId=33056&storeId=12555&productId=5032881&langId=-1&sort_field=Relevance&categoryId=207230&parent_categoryId=207169&pageSize=20

we`re not even going out to diner this year, just staying in!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mr_Socko said:


> no offence guys, but it's quite funny really... we're all on a forum where it's about admiring each others bodies and on this thread everyone is sucking each other off whilst telling them how manly they are, meanwhile these skinny jean wearing girly boys are out shagging fit 18 year old girls lol


Yeah well we would shag them properly... :cursing:

Unless l had work next day then just a cuddle would be nice, maybe a nice cup of horlicks too and a bubble bath.... :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mr_Socko said:


> no offence guys, but it's quite funny really... we're all on a forum where it's about admiring each others bodies and on this thread everyone is sucking each other off whilst telling them how manly they are, meanwhile these skinny jean wearing girly boys are out shagging fit 18 year old girls lol


And your point is ???


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> Unless l had work next day then just a cuddle would be nice, maybe a nice cup of horlicks too and a bubble bath.... :whistling:


You forgot eye mask and scented candles.


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> And your point is ???


didnt really have one tbh lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Missed anything?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Wavelength said:


> You forgot eye mask and scented candles.


How very dare you !!

candles are a fire hazard and should never be left unattended !


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Missed anything?


nah we were just talking about ya bro pmsl !!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> nah we were just talking about ya bro pmsl !!


Thought so.

Carry on


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Thought so.
> 
> Carry on


will do twink X


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Milky said:


> How very dare you !!
> 
> candles are a fire hazard and should never be left unattended !


Bubble bath... easy to put out a renegade candle!


----------



## majormuscle (Oct 24, 2009)

Milky said:


> Real men pin with greens, that is all !


Quote of the day milky never use nothing but greens and they don't complain about pip either


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I only read the first post and being an older man, I would like to give some of my personal insight.

Clothes are made to cover you up, keep you warm, etc.

For the people that have to chase style, I say that is cool, but as long as you don't judge me, I wont judge you wasting your money on chasing styles.

If you need to buy clothes to feel better about yourself, sort your insecurities out.

Like those that have to have certain purchases in their lives to feel accepted, that is their problem.

I do not dress to impress, I wear trainers as I hate tight clothing, I wear white socks, and tennis shoes.

I dress for me, for my comfort, and if I would not wear it, I wont buy it.

If anyone has a problem with that, then it is them that has problems not me.

If someone measures my exterior with their ruler of judgement, they are more messed up than me.

I accept all people, regardless of how they look, regardless of how they dress, the only ones I do not accept are those that do not treat people the way they treat them selves.

Last week I lost 2 friends in a car crash, I went to the viewing on Friday for a great man that has 5 kids, and a heart of gold.

It crushed me to see him in the coffin, it hurt, but he was a good man.

Life is too short to worry about petty crap, that distracts you from the bigger picture in life.

I say be as distracted as you wish, but judging me for what I wear, how I look, is really immature and suggests alot about you as a person.

Get a life.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

DazG said:


> My misses is a teacher her dad is a teacher and her mum runs a school, they talk about how young kids at the age of 11 are gay? At 11 I was still eating mud


----------



## DoIEvenLift (Feb 10, 2011)

20

id say im a mans man, country lad, physical outdoor manual job sorta thing. cant stand guys with long hair, skinny jeans, and all the ****ty clothes with aztec designs on them or whatever it is, its basically the only thing topman stock these days!


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

flinty90 said:


> its wierd isnt it , like i say im not having a go but as you say the shops are all also catering more for these guys its as if real blokes have dissapeared thats my point ...


I used to go in next but the last time I went in I had to say to the wife " is this the mens section" because I genuinely wasn't sure, the shirts look like blouses and only fit you if your built like a woman.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

DazG said:


> My misses is a teacher her dad is a teacher and her mum runs a school, they talk about how young kids at the age of 11 are gay? At 11 I was still eating mud


eating mud is playing

being Gay is real :scared:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hackskii said:


> I only read the first post and being an older man, I would like to give some of my personal insight.
> 
> Clothes are made to cover you up, keep you warm, etc.
> 
> ...


Well thats fcukin told me hasnt it !!! :whistling:


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

28 year old, worked heavy construction then engineering. Used to muck about with cars and bikes and grunt when I deadlift. Engage in mma, shave once a week, wear proper jeans and have a skinhead and an evil stare. I drink Brown Ale and constantly point out every pink drainpiped jeaned poof that walks past. That what a mans man is? Not forgetting I eat loads of red meat and walk round at work casually carrying steel pipes and farm walk with barrels of oil lol.


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

Who cares, leave them to it I say.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

dentylad said:


> 28 year old, worked heavy construction then engineering. Used to muck about with cars and bikes and grunt when I deadlift. Engage in mma, shave once a week, wear proper jeans and have a skinhead and an evil stare. I drink Brown Ale and constantly point out every pink drainpiped jeaned poof that walks past. That what a mans man is? Not forgetting I eat loads of red meat and walk round at work casually carrying steel pipes and farm walk with barrels of oil lol.


**** :whistling:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Bulk_250 said:


> Who cares, leave me to it I say.


Ok bro dont get touchy X


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dentylad said:


> 28 year old, worked heavy construction then engineering. Used to muck about with cars and bikes and grunt when I deadlift. Engage in mma, shave once a week, wear proper jeans and have a skinhead and an evil stare. I drink Brown Ale and constantly point out every pink drainpiped jeaned poof that walks past. That what a mans man is? Not forgetting I eat loads of red meat and walk round at work casually carrying steel pipes and farm walk with barrels of oil lol.


*GAY*


----------



## DazG (Aug 3, 2012)

Milky said:


> What the fu*k are these Converse you talk of ?


Converse have been around for around the same time as u milky. just been hidden in America


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Haha ya cheeky cnunts. Im married with a kid on the way, there aint a gay in my family either so nerrr ner :tongue:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

flinty90 said:


> Well thats fcukin told me hasnt it !!! :whistling:


That was not aimed at you.

I have a problem with people judging you by your looks.

I am inside the clothes, not the clothes itself.

People chase too many things because they think (or society suggests) they need this, nor that to be happy, or to feel happy.

You need a nice car to look good, feel good, or nice anything.

You need nothing to be happy about yourself, just be happy with yourself.

Chasing anything leads to more chasing, and the chase will never end.

Stop, take a moment and live life.

Like I said, I lost a good friend on Friday, last thing I was thinking about was what clothes he wore:lol:

I seriously think many peoples priorities are just screwed up.

Cant blame them really, society pushes consumerism and this is not something I adhere to.

It is the whole judgmental thing I have issue with, and really, that is not my problem but the person judging me.

People should take a moment more time talking to others and really dig into the humanity of that person, you would be so surprised what you will see under the clothes.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hackskii said:


> That was not aimed at you.
> 
> I have a problem with people judging you by your looks.
> 
> ...


Mate from my point of view the thread was not about clothes as such it was about a changing era of men and how i obvserve men to be against what i observed today X


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

dentylad said:


> Haha ya cheeky cnunts. Im married with a kid on the way, there aint a gay in my family either so nerrr ner :tongue:


You do know that Straight couples make GAY babies?

just sayin :rolleye:

:lol: :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

flinty90 said:


> Mate from my point of view the thread was not about clothes as such it was about a changing era of men and how i obvserve men to be against what i observed today X


Problem again is you are observing the outside which pretty much means nothing.

Now if you concluded that the man was insecure by the way he dressed, then you are learning something.

Who cares anyway?

Does it really matter what a man wears in the first place?

You could have the best wrapped gift under the tree, and the worst present.

See my point now?


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

hackskii said:


> You could have the best wrapped gift under the tree, and the worst present.
> 
> See my point now?


although to be fair, if the 'gift' is wrapped in skinny jeans, it's probably a chode.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

I fully see your point hacks, you are correct in that what someone wears has no bearing on what they are like as a person as such!!

But I say as such, I'm sure similar things exist in the us, but if you saw these people I think you would see what he's getting at...

They may well be great people, but it's completely against what previous generations were taught/brought up believing what men should look and act like.

Think he's getting more at the change in the perceived idea of a man as opposed to the actual people


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> You do know that Straight couples make GAY babies?
> 
> just sayin :rolleye:
> 
> ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Problem again is you are observing the outside which pretty much means nothing.
> 
> Now if you concluded that the man was insecure by the way he dressed, then you are learning something.
> 
> ...


No im observing a change in todays MAN from yesteryears MAN ... there total outlook has changed, i fear that men are losing masculinity as a whole nowadays and in a few years time we are going to just have these sheblokes taking over ..

GODAMMIT i refuse to be in a world full of pussyboys


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)

there's too many man too many many man


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TBH who really wants to dress like their dads or uncles anyway?

people dont look like previous generations, people looked older younger,

and most had no money to buy decent clothes

I would rather dress wi a wee bit of an edge, train, eat well and take care of myself

than come home, eat my tea then head tae the pub like older generations did.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> No im observing a change in todays MAN from yesteryears MAN ... there total outlook has changed, i fear that men are losing masculinity as a whole nowadays and in a few years time we are going to just have these sheblokes taking over ..
> 
> GODAMMIT i refuse to be in a world full of pussyboys


This is basically what I meant, just worded less nice :lol:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

EPIC FAIL


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> TBH who really wants to dress like their dads or uncles anyway?
> 
> people dont look like previous generations, people looked older younger,
> 
> ...


no disrespect mate but your gay so its a little bit of a confused point of view coming from yourself . and i am saying this now i have no problem with you or gays or any of the guys walking around looking like 12 year old girls, i just fear that its not a environment of masculinity anymore its very different ..


----------



## Mr_Socko (Sep 18, 2009)




----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Isn't there a science behind it. I'm sure I watched a program that said since women started taking the pill a lot of them prefer the pretty boys, where as years back when not so many women were using it they preferred a mans man.

Personally I'd prefer to live in a world where a man washes his hair with a bar of soap and thinks that one of your five a day consists of a pint of lager (A mans world). Not one where a man weighs no more than 2 stone and prances about the street in eye liner and skinny chinos (It won't be long before these woMEN just sprout vaginas and weep over the latest episode of sex and the city).


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ditz said:


> I fully see your point hacks, you are correct in that what someone wears has no bearing on what they are like as a person as such!!
> 
> But I say as such, I'm sure similar things exist in the us, but if you saw these people I think you would see what he's getting at...
> 
> ...


But you see the guys that dress like this think this is the way they need to dress.

It is all relative.

Remember ELEPHANT AND THE BLIND MEN?

Quite relevant here.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hackskii said:


> But you see the guys that dress like this think this is the way they need to dress.
> 
> It is all relative.
> 
> ...


You calling me fcukin fat now ???


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> no disrespect mate but your gay so its a little bit of a confused point of view coming from yourself . and i am saying this now i have no problem with you or gays or any of the guys walking around looking like 12 year old girls, i just fear that its not a environment of masculinity anymore its very different ..


Dude Gays havent changed, they have always been Gay in actions and apperance(s)..... its the straights that are chaging,

even i cringe when i see straight guys getting straightners out in the gym :no: :surrender:


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

The reason for this 'new generation' is due to the fact that the men of yesterday like our fathers and theirs grafted. They were pitmen, coalmen, ship pioneers and fisherman. Not to forget proper farmers. Kids growing up these days have it too easy, scared of mud and moisturise with their 'clean' hands. My dad works 16hours a day 6 days a week restoring classic cars and co running a wedding car business and fixes up motorbikes. My grandad just finished building his own house for the 2nd time in his life...hes 75year old. I did the drainage, Im a qualified paver and stonemason and a cnc machinist and have never been afraid of hard work mentally and physically.

THIS is what makes men men, not hoying in a few bicep curls here and there. Not bragging like a [email protected] to whoever will listen about the drunk git you punched on the weekend nor how much coke you snorted. One day we will all disappear to the 'new generation'


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Dude Gays havent changed, they have always been Gay in actions and apperance(s)..... its the straights that are chaging,
> 
> even i cringe when i see straight guys getting straightners out in the gym :no: :surrender:


Exactly bro... your more of a fcukin man than the little boys i have seen today ..

As a gay bloke do you feel that Gay is becoming more of a fashion accessory in this day and age ?? or has there always been so many but obviously in days gone by they werent able to openly express themselves as much ??


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

dentylad said:


> Haha ya cheeky cnunts. Im married with a kid on the way, there aint a gay in my family either so nerrr ner :tongue:


Oh, you think?


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

These days its all about how well kids do at gcse time. All good and well because these are the people who may run the country. For the rest of us, graft it is and thats what makes the world turn whether they have bender pants on or not.


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> No im observing a change in todays MAN from yesteryears MAN ... there total outlook has changed, i fear that men are losing masculinity as a whole nowadays and in a few years time we are going to just have these sheblokes taking over ..
> 
> GODAMMIT i refuse to be in a world full of pussyboys


Yesteryears, so what, you think beating your wife and drinking single malt whiskey makes you a man?

I think the problem here is that you don't understand that societal ideals and values change over time. What causes these transitions? A whole multiude of influences; legal and political changes, socioeconomic changes, media influences etc. Who actually dicates these changes and the effect they will have on society, i don't know, but if you want to intergrate into mainstream society successfully then you have no choice but to adjust your own attitudes to social norms in accordance.

You remind me of old people talking about how much better society was in the 50s and im just thinking stfu oldman no one cares about the 50s.


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

So, hang on a minute... Are you trying to say society WASN'T better in the 50's

????


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> Yesteryears, so what, you think beating your wife and drinking single malt whiskey makes you a man?
> 
> I think the problem here is that you don't understand that societal ideals and values change over time. What causes these transitions? A whole multiude of influences; legal and political changes, socioeconomic changes, media influences etc. Who actually dicates these changes and the effect they will have on society, i don't know, but if you want to intergrate into mainstream society successfully then you have no choice but to adjust your own attitudes to social norms in accordance.
> 
> You remind me of old people talking about how much better society was in the 50s and im just thinking stfu oldman no one cares about the 50s.


thanks for your input mate

how old are you by the way ??


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

ditz said:


> So, hang on a minute... Are you trying to say society WASN'T better in the 50's
> 
> ????


I dont have a time machine so i don't know. All im saying is that it's irrelevant.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> I dont have a time machine so i don't know. All im saying is that it's irrelevant.


whats irrelevent ???

who said anything about changing the world .. please read my posts properly before losing your tampon


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> I dont have a time machine so i don't know. All im saying is that it's irrelevant.


Neither do I, but the old men you wish would shut up, I actually listen to.. And you dont hear many stories of women being randomly knocked unconscious for no apparent reason..

Old ladies being robbed of handbags.

People being stabbed daily

Should I go on????

I bet you went to university didn't you?

Another point i guess you'd call irrelvant?


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> Dude Gays havent changed, they have always been Gay in actions and apperance(s)..... its the straights that are chaging,
> 
> even i cringe when i see straight guys getting straightners out in the gym :no: :surrender:


^ This.

Unless I or someone who knows me better tells them, most people think I'm straight even after knowing me for ages. Put me next to a straight "fashionable" bloke and ask which one is gay, and most people have basically no chance getting it right.

I'm not in "stealth mode" or closeted, I am just one of the invisibles who go unseen by most people because I don't get anywhere near the stereotype that they use to "spot gays" (hahaha, yeah well done, you must have gaydar). So I get hidden by their perceptual bias.

The fashion brigade on the other hand closely approach what most people think of as being a stereotypically gay appearance, and because there's this ridiculous notion that being gay is more or less the same as a lack of manliness, they get lumped with that stigma too.

Although to be fair, they deserve it for jeggings.


----------



## dentylad (Nov 19, 2011)

Health and Safety regs have changed a lot of how ppl do things also. Back to the point, fashion and trends always change, goths and them emo things come and went, punk rock and heavy metal has been and gone yet 80's clothes seem to be making a come back. I hope that the numbers of supposed straight men turning sissy-fied doesnt increase otherwise who would increase the population, these fingernail filing fckers? I think not. My wife cant stand them, she says they make her feel physically sick looking at them. Nuff said!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Woah what have I missed?

Any pics of any mans man been posted yet?

No girly boys tho please urghhhh


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

^pics coming, we've all slipped off to snap our selfs picking our ar*ses and other man things


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ditz said:


> ^pics coming, we've all slipped off to snap our selfs picking our ar*ses and other man things


lol i was watching brokeback mountain and drying the tears !!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not wrong there mate. Most look like absolute ******* with their 6 inch thick legs with jeans tighter than a camels a$$hole in a sandstorm. It's sickening really they all look anorexic and seem to love showing off their pigeon chests with deep v neck tshirts.


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

I can't say I've seen straighteners @ the gym, but I guess times are changing and there's nothing wrong with taking care of your appearance. I'm 22, but have to agree I don't really like the skinny jeans look + it is hard to find a decent pair of fitting jeans anyway! I think we should be accepted for who we are and that is intrinsic with how we look and like to dress. Men's health mag does a lot to propagate this 'metrosexual' image.


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

ditz said:


> Neither do I, but the old men you wish would shut up, I actually listen to.. And you dont hear many stories of women being randomly knocked unconscious for no apparent reason..
> 
> Old ladies being robbed of handbags.
> 
> ...


How do you know people weren't stabbed daily? How doyou know women weren't randomly knocked out. They didn't have the internet, they didn't have mass media outlets, so news didn't spread the way it does now.

What about imperialism? What about black people openly being called the nword and being treated as second class citizens? I think you vision of the 50s is more wishful thinking than anything

Every country, in every age has its pros and cons. Though in this case the only con is people basically not bing able to accept that some others do not have the same taste in clothing as them.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> How do you know people weren't stabbed daily? How doyou know women weren't randomly knocked out. They didn't have the internet, they didn't have mass media outlets, so news didn't spread the way it does now.
> 
> What about imperialism? What about black people openly being called the nword and being treated as second class citizens? I think you vision of the 50s is more wishful thinking than anything
> 
> Every country, in every age has its pros and cons. Though in this the only con is people basically not bing able to accept that some others do not have the same taste in clothing as them.


It's cos they look like girls


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> whats irrelevent ???
> 
> who said anything about changing the world .. please read my posts properly before losing your tampon


I said you have to adapt to the world around you as it changes. You're not very bright are you?


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not wrong there mate. Most look like absolute ******* with their 6 inch thick legs with jeans tighter than a camels a$$hole in a sandstorm. It's sickening really they all look anorexic and seem to love showing off their pigeon chests with deep v neck tshirts.


Yeh I think the more muscle you have, the less you should wear like tight clothes to show them off. I used to be guilty of this lol  but a standard t shirt looks a lot better than deep v necks. U still get a lot of haters out n about tho!


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

Agree with the sizes are getting smaller, I'm only 14 st and large looks like kids clothes on me.

My 10 year old son has skinny jeans and an earring, he looks very smart when he goes out but, I hope the fashion changes soon as him and all his mates look like they should be in a boy band. Why can't they be more manly like I was with my flares and flowery shirt in the late 80's ? ;-)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> How do you know people weren't stabbed daily? How doyou know women weren't randomly knocked out. They didn't have the internet, they didn't have mass media outlets, so news didn't spread the way it does now.
> 
> What about imperialism? What about black people openly being called the nword and being treated as second class citizens? I think you vision of the 50s is more wishful thinking than anything
> 
> Every country, in every age has its pros and cons. Though in this the only con is people basically not bing able to accept that some others do not have the same taste in clothing as them.


you seem quite intelligent in one sense but then you totally miss the whole fcukin point of the thread and state some b0llox like that highlighted which makes you appear like a dumb fcuk !!

i cant quite work out if your stupid or just struggling to find a point against my observations


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Entertainment break!


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> It's cos they look like girls


Well i agree that they do look effeminate compared to the average guy, but all this "mens men" business is equally, weird. No?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Exactly bro... your more of a fcukin man than the little boys i have seen today ..
> 
> As a gay bloke do you feel that Gay is becoming more of a fashion accessory in this day and age ?? or has there always been so many but obviously in days gone by they werent able to openly express themselves as much ??


It's just how things evolve , look at how a mobile phone looks today verses 10 years ago, even phones are camper lol I think it's easier to come out younger these days , pretty much everyone knows a gay person now , what you will find is that even gay people distance themselves from overtly camp guys whether they are gay or straight , I suppose if anything today's culture allows freedom of expression , it's cool to be different or unique .


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> Well i agree that they do look effeminate compared to the average guy, but all this "mens men" business is equally, weird. No?


Your not a mans man so you dont understand , how old are you ??


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

gycraig said:


> How do you dress exactly if you dont dress "like a pansy"
> 
> I have a very "camp" fashion sense. My mates rip me to pieces for it but I'm always the one getting approached in night clubs.
> 
> ...


I normally dress:

Polo shirt/ long sleeve

nice pair of jeans

pair of trainers

ber

I think maybe the "metro" guys as you say take home more girls as maybe an attitude thing. Who are more girls gonna be attracted too, quite a shy nice guy who looks a bit of a n0bber in a cardi and skinny jeans or the bunch of lads pi55ed up shouting " get ya t1ts out"

Never been ripped by my mates and have no problems slaying pu55y.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> It's just how things evolve , look at how a mobile phone looks today verses 10 years ago, even phones are camper lol I think it's easier to come out younger these days , pretty much everyone knows a gay person now , what you will find is that even gay people distance themselves from overtly camp guys whether they are gay or straight , I suppose if anything today's culture allows freedom of expression , it's cool to be different or unique .


I agree mate ... but following the masses isnt different or unique..

a mans man is pretty cool in my opinion


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I wear skinnies, because my legs looks amazeballs in them. I even wear snake skin print and leopard print skinnies, fcuk i'd wear leggings if I could. I'm a man's man in both senses of the word. I'm 19 and I am definitely manly but not blokey. Don't think i'm the saving grace of todays youth but i'm more manly than most.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> I agree mate ... but following the masses isnt different or unique..
> 
> a mans man is pretty cool in my opinion


Exactly, the masses are like this so its not different or unique anymore..


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> Well i agree that they do look effeminate compared to the average guy, but all this "mens men" business is equally, weird. No?


Nah love a mans man me. It's kinda what being a man should be about.. Maybe I'm being old fashioned.

Although saying that any of these guys that do dress funny are only boys, u couldn't call them a man dressed like that. And only girls will like them going through a phase, not women


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Body from bay watch face from crimewatch: mans mans or otherwise, u still probs won't pull lol!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> I agree mate ... but following the masses isnt different or unique..
> 
> a mans man is pretty cool in my opinion


Flinty you have to realise that nothing stays the same , our dads used to laugh at us remember ? Holding on to an ideology of the past isn't reality , like all trends it will pass , plus the fashion brigade live in their own bubble same as bodybuilders - neither sides can see the sense in each other ... tbh it really doesn't bother me they are just kids growing up and expressing themselves


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah love a mans man me. It's kinda what being a man should be about.. Maybe I'm being old fashioned.
> 
> Although saying that any of these guys that do dress funny are only boys, u couldn't call them a man dressed like that. And only girls will like them going through a phase, not women


Sh1t. Just had a brainwave. Maybe this is why i've only dated girls older than me and not my age :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> Nah love a mans man me. It's kinda what being a man should be about.. Maybe I'm being old fashioned.
> 
> Although saying that any of these guys that do dress funny are only boys, u couldn't call them a man dressed like that. And only girls will like them going through a phase, not women


Exactly , they won't look like this when they are 30 it's just an age thing


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Cutandjacked said:


> Body from bay watch face from crimewatch: mans mans or otherwise, u still probs won't pull lol!


I say this all the time ! You still have to fancy the face ! Be able to kiss the lips , a great body can't cover up a dog face


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> I say this all the time ! You still have to fancy the face ! Be able to kiss the lips , a great body can't cover up a dog face


Hey, sometimes it can be forgiven, remember

Your not looking at the mantle piece when your poking the fire :thumb:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

countrybumpkin said:


> Hey, sometimes it can be forgiven, remember
> 
> Your not looking at the mantle piece when your poking the fire :thumb:


I hope your not suggesting u have meaningless sex young man ! Ha !


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Tommy10 said:


> I say this all the time ! You still have to fancy the face ! Be able to kiss the lips , a great body can't cover up a dog face


Defo. It's all about the face


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

Does this mean the guys in men's health are men's men's or otherwise. Whilst they probs go tanning and straighten their hair at the gym and wear cardigans, some of them are builders by trade and watch footie and do manly things on the weekend?! The crossover is confusing. It's the rise of the metrosexual, still kind of a mans mans at heart, glossed over with teeth whitening and fake tan!?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

thread started off about the emasculation of modern man and ended up talking about fashion - sort of proving the point, no?


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> I hope your not suggesting u have meaningless sex young man ! Ha !


Never have actually :laugh: that phrase makes me laugh every time though.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

A mans man has an 'air' about them. Even if they do jump on a sunbed or whatever, of they got the 'air' they're a mans man and still wouldn't be seen dead with a nose piercing (which is something I keep seeing)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Cutandjacked said:


> Does this mean the guys in men's health are men's men's or otherwise. Whilst they probs go tanning and straighten their hair at the gym and wear cardigans, some of them are builders by trade and watch footie and do manly things on the weekend?! The crossover is confusing. It's the rise of the metrosexual, still kind of a mans mans at heart, glossed over with teeth whitening and fake tan!?


And they all take gear SO must be men's men


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

RowRow said:


> I wear skinnies, because my legs looks amazeballs in them. *I even wear snake skin print and leopard print skinnies*, fcuk i'd wear leggings if I could. I'm a man's man in both senses of the word. I'm 19 and I am definitely manly but not blokey. Don't think i'm the saving grace of todays youth but i'm more manly than most.


are you also front man in 80's glamrock tribute bands???

using the word amazeballs negated any man points you felt you had before you even unleashed the leopord print skinnies.



Cutandjacked said:


> Body from bay watch face from crimewatch: mans mans or otherwise, u still probs won't pull lol!


thats so not true lol have you seen the amount of fkn Klingon looking doormen out there with hot girls hanging off them,same at bbing shows,fukers wondering about sweating and blowing out their asses looking about as attractive as glen ross deadlifting with hot little chicks on their arm,its always puzzled me.


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> A mans man has an 'air' about them. Even if they do jump on a sunbed or whatever, of they got the 'air' they're a mans man and still wouldn't be seen dead with a nose piercing (which is something I keep seeing)


Either that or those stupid snakebite things....


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> Defo. It's all about the face


nah,ser has been with me for over thirteen years,luckily the fact i am a superb ride and have an awesome body makes up for my less than stellar coupon :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> nah,ser has been with me for over thirteen years,luckily the fact i am a superb ride and have an awesome body makes up for my less than stellar coupon :lol:


U have a very handsome face actually Bri!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

ditz said:


> Neither do I, but the old men you wish would shut up, I actually listen to.. And you dont hear many stories of women being randomly knocked unconscious for no apparent reason..
> 
> Old ladies being robbed of handbags.
> 
> ...


Relating this back to the OP, I suspect it is not the jegging and ugg boot wearing lads who are stabbing people, and robbing old ladies of handbags ( unless they are pathological gucci collectors ). I suspect the culprits are guys who are being aggressive and trying to be tough men.

J


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Matt 1 said:


> I am 21.
> 
> My thoughts are yes, men are becoming more feminized.. its not just down to the media.. its down to general food.
> 
> ...


Good point.Also increased estrogen from contraceptive pills in the water supply.Enough to make you paranoid about making a cup of tea.........


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

I guess it is about the personality as well... As said in @dutch_scott show on bbc3, the muscles don't make the man...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

From reading this thread I think I've educated myself in what a mans man is.

1- Does hard labour, doesnt complain, just gets on with it.

2- respectable, wears manly clothes, like a uniform or stuff to make them look manly

3- Fights for what he believes in, doesnt let anyone get in his way

4- Enjoys other men being manly around him, drinking beers or working hard.

5- Rides motorbikes, wears cool shades, has a mans hair cut, and manly facial hair.

So the decision is, which one should I try and look like? :lol:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> U have a very handsome face actually Bri!


i know,i just like posting things like that to get hot girls to say things like you just did,its such a huge ego boot :lol: :lol:

i am actually joking btw lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> From reading this thread I think I've educated myself in what a mans man is.
> 
> 1- Does hard labour, doesnt complain, just gets on with it.
> 
> ...


Pahahaaaaaaa


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> i know,i just like posting things like that to get hot girls to say things like you just did,its such a huge ego boot :lol: :lol:
> 
> i am actually joking btw lol


I know what u mean

I do it all the time hahaha


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> U have a very handsome face actually Bri!


Christ, don't tell him that!!!!!! You'll gie him a bigger heed than he has already!!! mg:

:lol:


----------



## Cutandjacked (Oct 30, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> From reading this thread I think I've educated myself in what a mans man is.
> 
> 1- Does hard labour, doesnt complain, just gets on with it.
> 
> ...


So I surmise the mans man is more Jason statham/vin diesel as opposed to Taylor lautner/gok wan


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

for the record in all of this mixed up debate,i have a shaved head,i look like a meathead,i preen myself,get eyebrows waxed,moisturise,go to sunbeds,take pride in my appearance but dont really follow fashion trends as such,i like to smell good,i fkn hate football and hate manual labour,i am in touch with my feminine side but masculine enough not to need to be like Rylan to gain female pals,i like to think i have both sides of the fence nailed down,nothing wrong with guys looking after themselves,but there comes a point of concern when you spend more time preening and picking out clothes than your bird does


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ser said:


> Christ, don't tell him that!!!!!! You'll gie him a bigger heed than he has already!!! mg:
> 
> :lol:


It's alright ser I'm sure Ul keep him in check and in his place 

Remember the pics


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Cutandjacked said:


> So I surmise the mans man is more Jason statham/vin diesel as opposed to Taylor lautner/gok wan


Mmm vin diesel


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Joshua said:


> Relating this back to the OP, I suspect it is not the jegging and ugg boot wearing lads who are stabbing people, and robbing old ladies of handbags ( unless they are pathological gucci collectors ). I suspect the culprits are guys who are being aggressive and trying to be tough men.
> 
> J


I know mate, I was somewhat distracted by the "wishing old men would shut up" and "society is better now than earlier years"

Pathological Gucci collectors hadn't crossed my mind i'll admit :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

weeman said:


> for the record in all of this mixed up debate,i have a shaved head,i look like a meathead,i preen myself,moisturise,go to sunbeds,take pride in my appearance but dont really follow fashion trends as such,i like to smell good,i fkn hate football and hate manual labour,i am in touch with my feminine side but masculine enough not to need to be like Rylan to gain female pals,i like to think i have both sides of the fence nailed down,nothing wrong with guys looking after themselves,but there comes a point of concern when you spend more time preening and picking out clothes than your bird does


and you have an actual mangina:cursing:


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Ser said:


> and you have an actual mangina:cursing:


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

weeman said:


> i know,i just like posting things like that to get hot girls to say things like you just did,its such a huge ego boot :lol: :lol:
> 
> i am actually joking btw lol












That's my ego boot :lol:

I am not really bothered about the ones who gel their hair, wear posh shirts, fake tan, earings, cowboy boots etc, until they have a couple of beers in them, and suddenly they are chocolate. That's when they get annoying, as because they look the way they do, they feel superior to a bloke who looks like a bulldog chewing a wasp. (me) The attitude p!sses me right off, and I could do without that on a night out.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ser said:


> and you have an actual mangina:cursing:


Can we not be rude today

I'm very frustrated these days and if someone so much as mentions a banana to me I'm thinking about what I can do with it haha


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

They have a term for it... Metrosexuals.....

I actually got called a caveman the other day!.... It wasn't because of my excess bodily hair either


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> Can we not be rude today
> 
> I'm very frustrated these days and if someone so much as mentions a banana to me I'm thinking about what I can do with it haha


www.lovehoney.com :whistling: Keep the fruit for the fruit bowl


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Everytime someone mentions a banana I get hungry...


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

for the love of god will someone give kay access to the AL,i want to see what mine and ser's chronical in their incurs in her on a night of frustration!!


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Everytime someone mentions a banana I get hungry...


Me too,

Can't help thinking we've missed the point


----------



## TheHandsomeOne (Nov 27, 2012)

Hartman said:


> They have a term for it... Metrosexuals.....
> 
> I actually got called a caveman the other day!.... It wasn't because of my excess bodily hair either


You're getting confused now, metrosexuals are men who simply like to look after themselves, be well groomed and dresss stylish even if its as simple as a polo and well fitted pair of jeans.

Skinny jeans is mostly the interest of kids with no facial hair to even groom trying to make too much of a statement.

Two different things.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> for the love of god will someone give kay access to the AL,i want to see what mine and ser's chronical in their incurs in her on a night of frustration!!


Where are the useless mods when u need em!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> Where are the useless mods when u need em!


I know!!!!

erm.... @Milky.......mate......ask katy if she will let kay in,its for educational purposes of obviously,nothing else in it.

honest.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

ditz said:


> Me too,
> 
> Can't help thinking we've missed the point


That or we are lacking potassium.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

weeman said:


> I know!!!!
> 
> erm.... @Milky.......mate......ask katy if she will let kay in,its for educational purposes of obviously,nothing else in it.
> 
> honest.


Oi, can't do that, it's one in all in !!! Anyway, can't you copy n paste it into the MA, can't she get in there now she's silver ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> I know!!!!
> 
> erm.... @Milky.......mate......ask katy if she will let kay in,its for educational purposes of obviously,nothing else in it.
> 
> honest.


PLEEEAAASSSSE


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

TheHandsomeOne said:


> You're getting confused now, metrosexuals are men who simply like to look after themselves, be well groomed and dresss stylish even if its as simple as a polo and well fitted pair of jeans.
> 
> Skinny jeans is mostly the interest of kids with no facial hair to even groom trying to make too much of a statement.
> 
> Two different things.


From what I see its kinda blurring, I find it amazing they have even coined that phrase actually - nothing wrong with looking after yourself, but when guys are spending as much time as women getting ready to go out its odd on my book!


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

OldManRiver said:


> Oi, can't do that, it's one in all in !!! Anyway, can't you copy n paste it into the MA, can't she get in there now she's silver ?


MA is men only dude!!

which is kinda pants to be fair.



Kaywoodham said:


> PLEEEAAASSSSE


if all else fails we are gnr need to get you to set your phone to vibrate and send you link to our picture archive online.

again purely for educational reasons.

obviously


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

weeman said:


> MA is men only dude!!
> 
> which is kinda pants to be fair.


Sounds like a gay old time ......


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Sounds like a gay old time ......


It really isn't.

Can't have everything I suppose!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> MA is men only dude!!
> 
> which is kinda pants to be fair.
> 
> ...


I'm in the middle of persuading a guy to send me pictures. If I succeed il share them with @Ser if they let me in the AL


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

OldManRiver said:


> Sounds like a gay old time ......


think of it like a teenage boys only club and the kinda thing teenage boys would talk about 

yep seriously lol


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)




----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm in the middle of persuading a guy to send me pictures. If I succeed il share them with @Ser if they let me in the AL


you are actually needing to persuade a guy to send pics??

i shake my head in dismay at some guys these days.

or maybe its just my total lack of morals that makes me give it up at the meerest hint.

i am such an easy slag :lol: :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

weeman said:


> you are actually needing to persuade a guy to send pics??
> 
> i shake my head in dismay at some guys these days.
> 
> ...


Well more just telling him too. He's a bit shy it seems. Getting there tho lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

weeman said:


> think of it like a teenage boys only club and the kinda thing teenage boys would talk about
> 
> yep seriously lol


S Club 7 and Cars......


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm in the middle of persuading a guy to send me pictures. If I succeed il share them with @Ser if they let me in the AL


I have no sway over getting let in:crying: Share anyways??


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well more just telling him too. He's a bit shy it seems. Getting there tho lol


jeebus,if i so much as recieve a text from a female saying 'hello' its like BOOOM instantly semi naked or/and cock pic sent straight back.

as you can imagine it really horrifies my mum each time she sends me a text.



OldManRiver said:


> S Club 7 and Cars......


pretty much mate,and what birds hottest the woodpecker or the lesser spotted tit,thatkinda thing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well more just telling him too. He's a bit shy it seems. Getting there tho lol


Ah, he wouldn't be a member of TT by any chance ? :beer:


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well more just telling him too. He's a bit shy it seems. Getting there tho lol


Is getting a guy to send naughty pics a bit like catalog shopping?....

If you don't like what you see then your under no obligation to have?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Ah, he wouldn't be a member of TT by any chance ? :beer:


Um nope


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hartman said:


> Is getting a guy to send naughty pics a bit like catalog shopping?....
> 
> If you don't like what you see then your under no obligation to have?


Nah it's just funny. Don't want him anyway lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Um nope


Really ? So you are just harrassing Patsy for the hell of it then :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

OldManRiver said:


> Really ? So you are just harrassing Patsy for the hell of it then :lol:


 @Patsy is too in love at the minute. Il give it a few weeks PMSL


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)




----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Im from Nottingham, it does have a massive uni so there is always loads of students ... in generally notts is a cool city, dead trendy and to be honest its full of real hot guys IMO.. i used to love my old gym SO many fitties 

However, if i was with a guy who takes longer than me too get ready then i would worry, i like guy who look good / trendy and takes an interest in what they wear / look and have something edgy about them, but there is nothing more sexy than a man in tradies uniform looking all dirty from a hard days work and looking really manly!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

You're all insecure. get yourselves a Liza Minelli album and a bottle of gin.


----------



## chiangmaidave (Nov 16, 2012)

Come and live in Thailand,you may find a real man when you least expected it!!!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Snowing in Glasgow , do I put on my all saints or steel toe cap boots ? do I have a skinny latte or big mug of builders tea ?? Throw my hair up in a pony or leave it scruffy ?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tommy, why are you sniffing about a thread with 'Men's men' in the title


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Tommy, why are you sniffing about a thread with 'Men's men' in the title


" Men's Men?" ... Thought it was " Men for Men" lollllll


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

ditz said:


> ^pics coming, we've all slipped off to snap our selfs picking our ar*ses and other man things


Still waiting...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

@Milky you can close this thread now bro .... it passed a sunday afternoon and only about 20 % of people actually got what i was talking about , everyone else became fcukin Gok Wan lol...


----------

